# first build, rdy to OC?



## illegal (May 28, 2009)

I would like a minor boost, nothing to major.
Here are my specs and info requested in the "Overclocking Stickie"
I think I got everything needed:

*Case: Tsunami Dream Thermaltake midtower

Os: Vista Ultimate sp1

Processor: e8500

Ram: Corsair 4gb (2x2gb) ddr2 1066
Max Bandwith PC2-6400(400 MHZ)part
number CM2x2048-8500C5D

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P 

CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 9500A LED

Power Supply: Corsair 750TX 

Video Card: Sapphire HD4870 1 gb

Hard Drive: WD 640gb

DVD Burner: Sony Black

FANS:

The side panel window has a 90mm fan( intake blowing on mid of mobo)
It has two 120mm fans: one in the rear(exhaust)
and one in the front (intake)
Then theres the cpu fan and the grphx card fan.


Temps

idle at 36-38c
working/loaded at 42-52c
stress test for 1 hour maxed at 65c*


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your temps are a little bit high. Did you use stock thermal grease or did you use Arctic Silver or something? Also, did you just build this? If so then I'd hold off overclocking for a little bit (two weeks at least) until your thermal paste (whichever kind you used) has had time to set, so there's less thermal stress.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, definitely too high to start oc'ing. As Phædrus2401 said, did you use AS5 or something else. Gonna have to redo paste probably. I have a Zalman cooler also and they can be a little tricky to get seated properly. May take a couple of times to get it right.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you used the stock grease I would recommend Arctic Silver 5. I've used it every time I've seated a CPU/HSF (like, three times... lawl) and my temperatures are always very cool, though I haven't had much comparison with stock in person. You can buy a tube on Newegg for about $8. Remember, just put a thin line (the thickness of a grain of rice) about a half an inch long down the center of the CPU, perpendicular to the cap.

Also, when removing the old grease you have a couple options. There are special removers for it that get like 99% of it off, but they're a little bit expensive. I've found that *91%* isopropyl alcohol and conical coffee filters do the job nicely. Just remember, the alcohol has to be 90% or more pure or you risk a.) leaving gunk on the contact surface that can make the thermal grease work less effectively, and b.) shorting out the CPU. 90% iso evaporates in just a few seconds though, so it's good. Just don't do anything stupid (like get it on the bottom of the processor ) and you'll be fine. :smile:


----------



## illegal (May 28, 2009)

I just build this thing today :laugh:lol. The thermal paste is the stuff that came with the Zalman cpu cooler.

I had such a hard time setting the fan in place that im
sure most the paste is ineffective now.....:sigh: 

I'll get some good stuff at COMPUSUSE. Question, the zalman cpu fan...which way should it face? toward the exhaust fan in the back, or towards the intake in the front?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Definitely not towards the intake. You want all your airflow going in one direction: from the front/bottom of your case to the back/top. I'd say point it towards the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

No problem, let us know when you get those temps. down so we can start pushing that bad boy!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

apply the thermal grease very thin..........almost see thru


once you let the heatsink touch the face of the cpu you CANT lift it up ..........if you do; clean off all paste and try again ..........when you lift heatsink it makes air bubbles in the paste 

too much paste is as bad as not enough 

dont apply any thicker than a coat of wall paint


if it oozes out from under the heatsink ..........you got too much applied


----------

